# its late



## ginger_syn (Jun 25, 2006)

Its late,Im bored,so this is is just a hey there to any night hawks out there,its just me and the fish right now


----------



## Ozric (Jun 25, 2006)

Bob?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm about to go to bed............


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 25, 2006)

tea spliff and a dull book,as the fish are starting to creep me out


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2006)

still here

listening to  asian kung fu generation

http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=116937&file=filename.pls 

can't  decide if they are shit or good


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2006)

*waves*

Off to bed.....*yawn*


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 25, 2006)

I've jus got up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2006)

good  moooorning


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 27, 2006)

its late and quiet again just me and the fish, I'm going to have to work out how to post pics just so you can see how creepy they get


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2006)

it's late

i'm listening to the Cardcaptor Sakura OST colection   and reading  Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu (the meloncholy of  suzumiya haruhi)

you can read it here

http://www.baka-tsuki.net/project/index.php?title=Suzumiya_Haruhi


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> its late and quiet again just me and the fish, I'm going to have to work out how to post pics just so you can see how creepy they get


use imageshack.us
peasy
http://imageshack.us/index.php
oh, evenin btw   gotta go bed soon tho, have to be up at 8 for a change


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 27, 2006)

ta Ddraig,I'm a bit of a muppet when it comes to computer stuff


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2006)

hey its late again and this time I've turned the fish off,so what are the rest of you night owls up to, me I,m listening to gnarls berkley drinking tea and smoking a spliff,
 and also cheers shippou nice link


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2006)

well its so late its early so I suppose I should crash


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 1, 2006)

its late and where are you on thsi happy evening ginger_syn


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 1, 2006)

awake, but offlinesee you early tomorrow


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 2, 2006)

ok not quite tomorrow, it quiet tonight,still weekend,warm night,perfect night out weather, I'm off to bed


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2006)

nos da


----------



## chupucabras (Jul 2, 2006)

Ozric said:
			
		

> Bob?



It's late, I'm tryin' ta walk tha line?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

well its fairly late, saying hi on this warm night
I'm have to sort my sleep pattern out its so quiet here now


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> well its fairly late, saying hi on this warm night
> I'm have to sort my sleep pattern out its so quiet here now



not as late as this gs!¬ 
slozzled


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

it's later already  the fish are lurking and I'm making the most of a virus free(almost) comptuter while I'm awake spliff is nice, game is driving me mental, bloody addicting games goodnight


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 5, 2006)

5:19 am and I'm on msn with a girl I know from malaysia - can't bloody sleep


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 6, 2006)

hey there to the late shift, hows tricks


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 8, 2006)

its so late no one's here


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 8, 2006)

im here, jsut woke up at my neghbours house, never met them, just got up thinking i have no idea where i am, walkedn out the front door and i live next door :S dunno what happened for me to pass out there


----------



## nwnm (Jul 9, 2006)

were you surrounded by used condoms?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

did u find out jim?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 9, 2006)

if not - at least you weren't completely fucked


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 11, 2006)

have some dawn pics to post,well later on anyway,once I work it out, and its not so late tonight unlike last night but I just couldn't be arsed,even the word association was difficult.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 11, 2006)

Do I win tonight's/this morning's It's Late prize?

<YAWN>


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

congrats


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

this might go horribly wrong but here's a dawn pic from a couple of days ago if it works there may be more,
please feel free to post your early morning photo's to
It works   though it seems a bit big
P.S cheers ddraig for the link to image shack


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

A panoramic view of early sunrise, Cardiff, 5th of july, 4.50 am.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 12, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> this might go horribly wrong but here's a dawn pic from a couple of days ago if it works there may be more,
> please feel free to post your early morning photo's to
> It works   though it seems a bit big
> P.S cheers ddraig for the link to image shack



Do you know what bird that is?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

its a seagull, they infest the area


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah bastards - one shat on me once  There shit stinks of fish


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> A panoramic view of early sunrise, Cardiff, 5th of july, 4.50 am.



wicked pic gs, love this one


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Do you know what bird that is?


yup, fackin seagulls, shitloads of em.
who is the man tied up there in the middle tho??!?!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

thats the puppet master


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

this is my favourite so far
cardiff city center,5th july, 4.56am.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

spooky, just messed with it a bit, sorry




looks like it's from grangetown  but i knows i am wrong


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 13, 2006)

my house has three stories,near your old place ddraig, with handy roof window to hang out of


----------



## joffle (Jul 13, 2006)

i keep forgetting that cardiff is actually a pretty big place, easy to think that Cathays is all that exists and that if you go beyond richmond road you fall off the edge of the world.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 13, 2006)

you got a nice view of the stadium there, all i see if the building opposite me  when im next up at sunrise ill take a pic


----------



## nwnm (Jul 13, 2006)

cathays is a ghost town when there are no students around


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 14, 2006)

heres another early morning photo


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 15, 2006)

4am
and this si the view from my window, its not that early yet so the sun is just rising, see you all tomorrow


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 17, 2006)

please post more


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 17, 2006)

heh im shocked to see a post in this one at a time before 3am


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 17, 2006)

stressy day,need the peace of an early night


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 17, 2006)

haha fair enough, sleep well mate


----------



## nwnm (Jul 18, 2006)

its only 23.06 but I wanted to take our posts up to a round 17,700


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

to what>?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

omg two posts before midnight


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

omg three, and i wasted my 250th post by saying that damn


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG 4... ok this could go on forever, im just gonna say five now adn have it over with


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

pimp


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 19, 2006)

hell yeah, and at least its past midnight now, we can post in the ITS LATE forum, anyways bed time, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 19, 2006)

g'night all


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 19, 2006)

goodnight jim2k5, goodnight nwnm


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

its that time again - fell asleep on sofa. Must sneak up stairs without waking anyone. g'night all


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 21, 2006)

goodnight,Its quiet tonight so book spliff tea and bed I think


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

sleep delayed by paypal running slow


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

another day ends


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

just about time for bed


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 22, 2006)

well not quite yet for me anyway


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 22, 2006)

okay now I'm bored night


----------



## zog (Jul 22, 2006)

just got in and it looks a bit quiet here .

night all


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> just about time for bed


 so you pushed all that way and didn't go for a grand   
<disappointed>


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so you pushed all that way and didn't go for a grand
> <disappointed>


yeah I know - on nights tuesday to friday. If the pc is ok at work it should be fun


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> yeah I know - on nights tuesday to friday. If the pc is ok at work it should be fun


yay, got the grand


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

Oi it's not late! Why you lot posting in 'ere!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

sori boss 
didn't see see


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm posting too...rebels ain't we?



*sniggers*


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Oi it's not late! Why you lot posting in 'ere!



coz we need every post we can get


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

OOhhhhhhhhhh. Gotcha guv.
I'm rubbish at wars....


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOhhhhhhhhhh. Gotcha guv.
> I'm rubbish at wars....



we'll put you on white flag making duty


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm crap at sewing....


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm crap at sewing....




we won't need the flags anyway


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

Lol Yay!        

*makes welshcakes for the troops*


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

"London, Paris, Prague, Berlin - we shall fight, we shall win!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

I can't be arsed, see you later,


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

Aawww ginge....and its officially late now too!  


*draws on the floor*


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

Ive had a bad morning that soured my whole day though the bb thread cheered me up and queenII is soothing


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

Aawww glad you've cheered up tho.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

I think I've chilled out enough to go to bed,though the DSS have wound me up, I got a letter today telling me my sick note ran out today, so now I've got to run round like a demented ferret on monday or they won't pay me, and ring them upand be politly shirty.Gimps! 
And my physio isn't until november
and my landlord woke me up 
and I've run out of milk and can't be arsed to walk up the garage,its at times like this I ask myself why didn't I buy some dried milk for emergancies spliff, apple juice and bed I think
 nos da


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> I think I've chilled out enough to go to bed,though the DSS have wound me up, I got a letter today telling me my sick note ran out today, so now I've got to run round like a demented ferret on monday or they won't pay me, and ring them upand be politly shirty.Gimps!
> And my physio isn't until november
> and my landlord woke me up
> and I've run out of milk and can't be arsed to walk up the garage,its at times like this I ask myself why didn't I buy some dried milk for emergancies spliff, apple juice and bed I think
> nos da


Do what I did - stop drinking milk, then stop drinking tea/coffee......


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

its anover one a dem early night things. Catcha L8ers


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm bored here are more pics





finaly caught on camera the sock monster


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2006)

*screams*  



Nos da nwnm!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

gotta go now dammit - always happens


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2006)

*shooo's nwnm away*

Go get you some luvin mun!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

<this could lead to me doing some Spencer Davis Group style 'Gimme Some Lovin' singin if I don't pull myself away from this bloody keyboard...... Goodnight


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 24, 2006)

morning


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

bet it doesn't look like that now


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 26, 2006)

no its a bit darker,


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 26, 2006)

anyway off to bed, visitors all day family tomorrow


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

this is the start of my night shifts - expect strange things to happen to our post count


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

its another late one - but I've been given extra work to do, and I'm up to my armpits in enemas


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

back home after work - should be going to bed soon. night all


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2006)

Night


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 27, 2006)

lol you go to bed and 8:07 and i was in work by 8:23


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

tragic innit?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm off to bed early tonight, see you later


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2006)

do i win the late medal tonight?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

no - i'm still on nights....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2006)

oh poo
<throws in towel>
  run free nwnm, run free


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

che

light weights


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oh poo
> <throws in towel>
> run free nwnm, run free


only whilst the patients sleep.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2006)

You lot in bed?? Pah ya wusses!  


Stonnnnneddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd and in work in morning lkol.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

not yet.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

arrived home from work, will get changed and go to the Lebanon demo in cardiff. NO SLEEP TILL BEDTIME!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

wooot


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

working nights makes me more odd than usual


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 29, 2006)

it's now 2:38pm on sat 29th July


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm soon to go to bed  for the first time since about 3pm on friday. Do I take the record for the longest one up from friday night?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2006)

no that's cheatin if u is on shifts 

and i shurleeee win tonite !


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

che


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)

snap,there was no one here a minute ago


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

seeing as i only got up a little while ago  i think i may win this one  or at least  make it  so far  it's  not late anymore


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

>


wtF! not someting landing on the westside is it?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)

sunset off the bridge in bute park yesterday, nice clouds,bit of a close encounters kind of view,


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2006)

man! looks like the time-space-continium thingy is starting to rip


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)

one minuite earlier





anyway posting pics is getting addictive, so I'll stop now and lope off to bed soon with tea and mini spliff, also I think I've got to virus check again, bloody things


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)

and now I seem to be infested with spyware, goodnight all


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

its late I should be in bed as I have to be up early,insomnia sucks,


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

poor dear


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

its late, I'm knackered. my week of night shifts and demonstrations caught up with me on sunday


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> its late, I'm knackered. my week of night shifts and demonstrations caught up with me on sunday



and as it's now officialy tuesday you must be knackered, and more demonstrating still to come....

in between nattering about nonsense and other stuff on urban, I'm also busy udating and upgrading lots of different quality lists for the job ahead...


----------



## boohoo (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm knackered - another day of unemployment to look forward to and the continual tidying of my room ( boring!)


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

what sort of job?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> what sort of job?



communicating with the huddled masses via electonics type of jobs


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

email lists - aaaaah


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> email lists - aaaaah



yes, lots and lots of lovely top notch email lists.

BSF, BSTW also Bristol Indymedia, all whirring in finely tuned but independent unison, in Bristol anyway, we've also got a few fingers in welsh email pies too.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 1, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> I'm knackered - another day of unemployment to look forward to and the continual tidying of my room ( boring!)



Swap you for a day at my office.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> I'm knackered - another day of unemployment to look forward to and the continual tidying of my room ( boring!)



I get that too...

keep myself occupied with email lists and urban style ramblings.

It helps, but I still get very, very bored.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

last one from me tonight - g'night all


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

goodnight nwnm, mwhahahahaha

<runs around on own>


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2006)

night nwnm, time for bed for the fish too, they're staring again.
you're a bit lively for this time of night ddraig, its late you know


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

i know, fell asleep earlier (again  ) and should've gone straight to bedrather than check in on you lot. 
but nos da now


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2006)

nos da ddraig, the last of my visitors has left ,so I'm off to bed to end a stressy day with tea, book, and spliff and some classic fm on the radio


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> nos da ddraig, the last of my visitors has left ,so I'm off to bed to end a stressy day with tea, book, and spliff and some classic fm on the radio


that sounds like a well chilled out end to the day.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2006)

it was, now I'm hiding from some more visitors


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

i know it's not that late but here is the cloud/sunset out the back 10 mins ago


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 2, 2006)

the fish are all lined up in a row staring


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> the fish are all lined up in a row staring


at you or the sunset?


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 3, 2006)

or you


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

ta for that! no wonder u can' sleep with them plotting! 
i'm gonna have nightmares now


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 3, 2006)

here's a pretty one 





sweet dreams now
anyway its late and I'm tired, so bed,book and spliff for me I think,
 nos da


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 3, 2006)

*bounces into the thread like a puppy then falls asleep in a heap*  


hiya n night!


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 3, 2006)

night


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

nice fishy


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

well its late now, the last of my visitors has gone,so after a couple of dawn photo's its bed, book, and spliff, and the last hour of the chiller cabinet on the radio, 
nos da and see you later


----------



## nwnm (Aug 6, 2006)

g'night


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 12, 2006)

I finally get back online and everyone has gone to bed, any way hi all those who were at the meet. sorry I didn't get back after taking the dogs back, but firstly inka got stung a several times by a very viscous wasp after sticking her nose in the wrong flower, then I got stung getting the wasp away from her, it hurts alot  , my first time, teach me to brag about never being stung  Inka is ok bit of a swollen lip and a sore nose for a few days. Then I had some freinds call round to cook, and then a couple more came round and there was tenseness over some issue I'm not clear on which ment I had to divide my time between  two sets of mates in differant rooms, and nobody was up for the bw,but it was good meeting you all,now I have a few more faces to put to names, anyway hope to see you all at the ed's meet, I'll try to make it for longer than an hour this time, time for spliff now I think night all.
I think this is the longest post I have ever made  anyway I now have visitors so I'm off  bye


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2006)

hiya! i'm here, was nice to meet ya n all, poor inka  

night, i win again!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2006)

hellllooooooooooooooo anyone about!     etc


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 13, 2006)

hi even though its not that late I'm just grabbing some comp time while I can


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 14, 2006)

and have just discovered that the computer is riddled with viruses  so goodnight all I'm going offline while the anti virus does its thing


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> and have just discovered that the computer is riddled with viruses  so goodnight all I'm going offline while the anti virus does its thing


oh dear 
good luck


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 14, 2006)

What ddraig said!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2006)

later than late


----------



## Firky (Aug 14, 2006)

i cant sleep


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2006)

me neiver, no draw


----------



## Firky (Aug 14, 2006)

ditto.

i think this is the first time i have posted in this forum in four or five years


----------



## nwnm (Aug 15, 2006)

ok its getting late again - let the games begin


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2006)

twister?
scrabble?


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

building pyramids with galley pots at the moment


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2006)

nekkid???

Eermm bedtime!!  


*runs off to bed*


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

no in my cutesy uniform


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

complete with fobwatch


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> nekkid???
> 
> Eermm bedtime!!
> 
> ...


trust you innit!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2006)

oh yeah, am i winning again tonight?


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

you won coz the pc at work decided to block urban 

Anyway - I get told I'm cheating if I'm on nights


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 17, 2006)

KBT - signing off.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2006)

nos da kbt

and who's gonna win tonite


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

must go to bed - have to be in work at 6.50 am


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 22, 2006)

well its later than when I first tried this, my its quiet here, it seems all subdued, mind you haven't been around much, physio is tiring and my computer is playing silly buggers with me tonight and I can't be arsed with it,so I,m going to make tea and spliff and chill, maybe wander to philosophy for a while


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2006)

<waves knackerdely>
night all


----------



## Biffo (Aug 23, 2006)

Yawns. Decides to return to bed. Nos da.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Yawns. Decides to return to bed. Nos da.


did u get up special like to post on this thread?


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 24, 2006)

nos da


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2006)

nos da gs


----------



## nwnm (Aug 24, 2006)

still up?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

when do 'it's late' become 'it's early'


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 24, 2006)

its always late somewhere


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> when do 'it's late' become 'it's early'



I fnd that I write in tractooor, but I don't so much speak in tractooor

'When do' is very tractooor

I am a tractooor


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> its always late somewhere



But, it's always early somewhere too


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

12.41 am - that makes it late/early


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

woo late thread


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 25, 2006)

tis late, time for bed.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

likewise, i have work in the morning


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

i have work now!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

do some then!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

just did - now I'm back here


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

you avoiding double posting on the its early thread you naughty ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

doh!
where is the line, the line?


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

no one's drawn it in the sand yet


----------



## nwnm (Aug 26, 2006)

anyone posting here tonight?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2006)

but of course!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 26, 2006)

Not for long: time for drinking and horseracing...


----------



## nwnm (Aug 26, 2006)

and report writing in my case


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 26, 2006)

well it definatly late now time for a calming spliff as my night has been a bit intense.thats about all I can say


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

no........its.......late


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

yes, it is late, but another 19 or so minutes and the late / early debate goes into full swing.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

yay


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

but will i still be up?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

but unless I wake up at 5am or something (as I often do) I'm now off to bed.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm singing on the 25k thread


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

sort uit ahhht!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

singing over - neighbours complaining.....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

that time of day again


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

hooray, i aint posted in the late thread for a while, but tomorrow is my last day at work so from then on i will hope to become a regular in the beloved "its late" thread.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

g'night


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 1, 2006)

Bloody hell - it is late!

Bed for me!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 2, 2006)

its botefh


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 5, 2006)

im so tired, why havent i gone to bed yet. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 5, 2006)

and time for bed, later all


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

he's always late - first thing you learn is that you always gotta wait <now go to 25k thread>


----------



## nwnm (Sep 8, 2006)

s'late


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2006)

bit late init!


----------



## zog (Sep 10, 2006)

only a little bit, somehow saturdays should be that wee bit later


----------



## nwnm (Sep 14, 2006)

how about wednesdays


----------



## nwnm (Sep 18, 2006)

s'early


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 18, 2006)

post-lunch coma when i'm ere.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 20, 2006)

ok its not that late but I'm comfy on this thread and I've had a hell of a week, I don't even know where to start as every time I start a post I end up bining it before posting its taken a while just to get this far you have no idea how many times Ive deleated back to this point and I'm going to bed now as I have to go to court in the morning beacause  of forgotten tv liscence fines so  just now its   : time but I will get back to    soon I'm just haveing a lame badly spelled whinge at the mo 'cause I'm tired and incapable of thought !!!!


----------



## nwnm (Sep 20, 2006)

i'm tired and incapable of making decisions.....


----------



## Biffo (Sep 23, 2006)

Went to bed at 9.30pm. Up at 1am. Off back to bed now...... it's late and I'm tired again.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2006)

is it late or what?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

it aint late ddraig, so quit your whining and get a ballon out


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 24, 2006)

*writes "b a l l o o n" on a post-it note and sticks it to Jim's head*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

haha strum, yeah theres something about my posts and balloons tonight


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

and i think i should learn to spell balloon as opposed to ballon


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> it aint late ddraig, so quit your whining and get a ballon out


only got one left out of the 60 isi ones i got t'other week and am pretty hammered as irt goes already...... is ti lat yet?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

you got 60 the other week and didnt involve me  
i am SHOCKED


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> you got 60 the other week and didnt involve me
> i am SHOCKED


yeah well u was, eerrrrrr, in the dam like 
not sure if they was as good as the other ones anyways
and i didn't do em all, i had a *bit* of help like


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

haha ok fair enough man, i forgive you...

ddrag, you HAVE been forgiven

anyways, hopefully when mtbskalover gets some im gonna get some to, so let me know if you want some more bestwhip ones


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2006)

ai ta, i'll have one box if not too much hassle, ta!  
gonna crsh now i reckon.
nos da pawb


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

kk ill try to sort something out, balloon time me thinks


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 25, 2006)

aaaaaaaaggggghhhhh my days just get wose and worse and the thing is I can't talk about it  yet for legal reason but I have to say my head is fried, some times living in riverside sucks any way I have to go now might be online later bye


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2006)

hope you and yours are ok GS?

is it late or don't it count as it's a friday


----------



## nwnm (Oct 12, 2006)

s'late again


----------



## kate44 (Oct 12, 2006)

somewhere its late and somewhere its early & as ever with us "INFECTED" human-beings its always a matter of opinion. one day i was saying it was afternoon because it was after midday (NOON) & someone said to me that some people dont think afternoon starts til 1PM (1300HRS)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 13, 2006)

3:42am, meant to be getting up at 8. hmm four hours sleep. whats the point. might just stay up and drink energy drinks all day


----------



## kate44 (Oct 13, 2006)

sounds like me &you might have something in common ,if you are being truthful about your potential behaviour


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 14, 2006)

well i finally went to bed last night at 5am. and got up at 1pm. now im paying for it. quater to 4 again and im not tired. hmmmmm


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 14, 2006)

5:30, time for bed all. mzzl


----------



## kate44 (Oct 17, 2006)

nos da/ bore da


----------



## Biffo (Oct 24, 2006)

My little 'un is not very restfull at present.....he's back to sleep now......but I'm not........yet...........


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2006)

I have dreadful indigestion......I wouldn't mind but as the whole family isn't around  I only had some toast and  a cup of soup for supper and that was at about 9pm.....


----------



## Biffo (Oct 24, 2006)

Uncanny. I ate some toast at about 9pm too.

Bloody toast


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank God I'm not working tomorrow....


----------



## Biffo (Oct 24, 2006)

Wish I could say the same. 

Off to bed now, for an hour and a half if I'm lucky


----------



## nwnm (Oct 25, 2006)

bed time 4 me


----------



## kate44 (Oct 25, 2006)

*political prostitution*

bore da fokey wokeys


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 3, 2006)

is this late or early :S im so tired. zzzz bed, night all


----------



## Biffo (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## nwnm (Dec 5, 2006)

its late/early


----------



## nwnm (Dec 11, 2006)

it gets evening earlier every.....er.....second erm


----------



## llantwit (Dec 11, 2006)

Newly unemployed, I join the ranks of the it's late thread.
Hello.


----------



## nwnm (Dec 11, 2006)

shit - what happened?


----------



## llantwit (Dec 11, 2006)

Contract ended. Not too bad - there'll be another one along soon.
Still - it'd be nice if it hadn't.


----------



## nwnm (Dec 12, 2006)

hope something else turns up.


----------

